
Tiers of answers to half-baked questions - AndrewDucker
https://blog.plover.com/2020/04/24#half-baked
======
raincom
That's what a good Ph.D advisor does. However, Stackoverflow does not have
that many people who can play that role. So, it ends up in the range of
answers described there.

